# Winstrol or masteron for cutting



## bbkoking (Dec 31, 2012)

Recently i have been getting great results from masteron although i noticed it does make you lose your hair a little bit, but i doesnt hurt your joings like Winny does. I noticed both are good cutters but with masteron you need to be pretty lean for it to work. but it def will help you get vascular and hard. I like both but i find winny to be good at getting to 10 percent then jump on mast to get down to 6 or 7


----------



## Rage Strength (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Winstol or masteron for cutting*

Mast. It's less harsh on the lipids and other organs.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Winstol or masteron for cutting*

No need for Winnie unless cutting for a competition.  Not worth the effects.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Winstol or masteron for cutting*

Like all AAS, the leaner you are the better results you can see with each compound; however, those who think Mast is only good for those with a low bf% are simply wrong. Yes, a lean guy will see more of the effects... but there are a lot of bros who now run Mast with every cycle for a number of reasons. In fact, if it didn't fuck with your hair so badly I would be a Mast whore lol.

That being said... winny is pretty damn harsh but I do use it once a year... four weeks before beach time I usually finish off with it. I do not compete (I know, that's pretty obvious lol) but I like the hard cuts I get from it after a long tren/mast/test run. 

All to say, run the Mast and save the winny for pre-comp or, if you are willing to take the hit on your liver, pre-beach. 

Respect and welcome to SI.
Vette


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Winstol or masteron for cutting*

Mst is the very tame Tren, it's the very very mild version of it in comparisons of effect.

It's hardens, dries, gives aggression, gives strength, it drives sex up big.

Mast will also help utilizes the Test your pinning better and act as an AI.

You can run less Test with Mast as it will make what you run utilize better then if you were not running Mast.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Winstol or masteron for cutting*

Yeah mast helps with e but I love how it lowers shbg.  Makes you feel like a kid again cause when we get older shbg rises. If you convert to e drastically mast will not be enough to keep e low.  Mast helps out but it's not is good as most people make it out like its an ai. Yes it helps but if you have high e mast will now lower it a whole lot. It makes you horney is fuck and is just a great compound.  I won't run anything without it.


----------



## Gettin'Big (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Winstol or masteron for cutting*

Test/tren/mast and var.  Dinner is served.


----------



## bbkoking (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Winstol or masteron for cutting*

im running test tren and mast and no sides at all i guess i am lucky test 750 tren 700 mast 500


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Winstol or masteron for cutting*

If you are not prone to hair loss is Mast still a problem?


----------



## Gettin'Big (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Winstol or masteron for cutting*

600 across the board for me.. I'm coming off test/mast now. I'm going to run test600\tren500\mast500 and var40-60 starting march. Hopefully I get lucky and don't have sides. So far that's the golden cycle in my book..


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Winstol or masteron for cutting*

I would go with Masteron over Winstrol. Although a plus to using Winstrol is you can use it in tablet form. With that being said, its claimed that Proviron is the oral version of Masteron. In my experience it does not make me as hard as Masteron does.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Winstol or masteron for cutting*



BigHerm said:


> Yeah mast helps with e but I love how it lowers shbg.  Makes you feel like a kid again cause when we get older shbg rises. If you convert to e drastically mast will not be enough to keep e low.  Mast helps out but it's not is good as most people make it out like its an ai. Yes it helps but if you have high e mast will now lower it a whole lot. It makes you horney is fuck and is just a great compound.  I won't run anything without it.



Great post and point bro and yes with Test upped to a certain point I also use Aromasin.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Winstol or masteron for cutting*



transcend2007 said:


> If you are not prone to hair loss is Mast still a problem?



Not at all I ran it a year blast and cruise but it's your prostate you have to also pay attention to.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Winstol or masteron for cutting*



Tilltheend said:


> I would go with Masteron over Winstrol. Although a plus to using Winstrol is you can use it in tablet form. With that being said, its claimed that Proviron is the oral version of Masteron. In my experience it does not make me as hard as Masteron does.


I've found out alot of compounds that are chemically identical besides one bein an oral other injectable are so different. Prov mast for an example also look at dbol and eq. Dbol and eq are nearly identical (besides the 17-alpha-methyl group which allows it to be taken orally)but effects are no where close to each other.


----------

